# 

## budowlany_laik

Temat policzenia opłacalności instalacji pompy ciepła wobec ogrzewania prądowego był już poruszany w wątku 'pompowym'. Kolega *bartbk* opracował nawet arkusz, w którym policzył okres zwrotu instalacji pompy ciepła.

Zainspirowany tamtą dyskusją, opracowałem podobny arkusz (prostszy), w którym KAŻDY Z WAS może policzyć w łatwy sposób w jakich warunkach instalacja pompy ciepła ma sens.

Cele tego wątku:

Uświadomienie WSZYSTKIM opłacalności instalacji pompy ciepła w określonych warunkach. Jak sami zobaczycie, instalacja zwraca się po iluś latach, bądź nie zwraca się w ogóle (wskazany okres zwrotu inwestycji - do wspólnej dyskusji).
Zwrot inwestycji zależy od zapotrzebowania na energię, a ta znów od:
- zapotrzebowania jednostkowego 1 m kwadratowego,
- powierzchni ogrzewanej domku,
- ilości zużywanej c.w.u.

Arkusz jest prosty, sprowadza się do wprowadzenia w komórki koloru szarego paru danych.

*Poniżej link do samego pliku w formacie xls (wersja 4, poprawiona):*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b3guusebw8u3mws/Arkusz_oplacalnosci_prad_vs_pompa_ciepla_v_4.xls?d  l=0

Parę słów o arkuszu:

1. Wprowadzamy dane w komórki koloru szarego - inne są zablokowane (bez hasła).
2. Wydatki są dyskontowane całkowitą stopą dyskonta. Arkusz zakłada zmienność wartości pieniądza w czasie. Uwzględnia fakt, że środki na instalację pochodzą z kredytu (są oprocentowane) bądź mogą być zainwestowane i mogą przynieść alternatywny zysk (jeśli pochodzą z własnych źródeł).
3. Przy paru komórkach jest notatka - objaśnienie.
4. Ostatnie dwie kolumny pokazują łącznie wydatki na energię, konserwację i początkowe nakłady inwestycyjne - jeśli wartość dla pompy ciepła jest większa od wartości dla prądu, to komórka jest czerwona, jeśli mniejsza - zielona. W tych kolumnach widać okres zwrotu instalacji pompy ciepła.
5. Wykres pokazuje wartości dla ostatnich 2 kolumn arkusza - czyli łączne wydatki na energię, konserwację i instalację - punkt przecięcia to okres zwrotu inwestycji.
6. Cenę energii elektrycznej, koszty instalacji, procentowe zużycie energii, COP oraz inne wartości proszę dostosować do konkretnego przypadku, bądź zagłębić się w lekturę forum  :Smile: 
7. Roczny nominalny wzrost cen energii elektrycznej (aktualnie - z ostatnich 9 lat: 6%).

*EDIT - EDIT - EDIT - EDIT - EDIT*
*HenoK* słusznie zauważył, że jeśli w arkuszu posługuję się roczną realną stopą wzrostu cen energii, to dyskonto winno być wtedy również realne (pomniejszone o inflację), a nie całkowite (z inflacją).
Poprawiłem opis oraz arkusz.
*Proponuję podawać stopę wzrostu cen nominalną oraz dyskonto całkowite.*

Dodałem do arkusza również podział na I i II taryfę osobno dla użytkowników pomp ciepła oraz dla użytkowników ogrzewania elektrycznego.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

fajny ten exel, mogłbys zrobic jeszcze porównanie na gaz i ekogroszek :smile:

----------


## irreality

Fajny ten Excel bo prosty i czytelny.

Jakbym nie liczył mi wychodzi punkt przełamania po 10 latach.

W sumie to mam parę uwag (konstruktywne mam nadzieje)
1. Wyliczenie rocznego zapotrzebowania na ciepło - jeżeli już liczymy w OZC to po prostu niech będzie pole do wpisania tej wartości w kWh. Tym bardziej, że te dane są też w projekcie budowlanym. 
Wyliczenie "z m2" ma sens tylko - co tu wpisać? powierzchnię użytkową? ze skosami? bez skosów? 
Mój dom ma użytkowej 135 m2 a po podłogach 200 m2. 

2. Co do wartości pieniądza w czasie - to w moim przypadku istotna jest utrata wartości PLN w stosunku do CHF a nie oprocentowanie kredytu. 

3. Model nie uwzględnia amortyzacji instalacji. O ile trudno oczekiwać "odpisów amortyzacyjnych" to pojawiają się wydatki na serwis, konserwację, przeglądy sprzętu a po okresie gwarancyjnym na naprawy oraz wymianę.
W przypadku skomplikowanej i drogiej instalacji ma to znaczenie.

4. Nie wiem czy kwoty wpisane w pola "domyślnie" nie są zbyt "sugestywne". Mój skrupulatnie liczony koszt instalacji grzewczej wyniósł 11 tys PLN. 
Natomiast przy pompie ciepła to 40 tys to chyba sama instalacja pompy czy też kompletnej instalacji? Bo coś podejrzanie mało.
Podobnie z podziałem I/II taryfa. Na razie udaje mi się przy temp. w domu 24 st C zachować proporcję 100% w II taryfie. Przypuszczam, że jak przyjdą mrozy będzie trudniej ale chyba dojście do 30%/70% jest skrajnością.

5. Mam wątpliwości co do formuły "wyniku". NPV(dyskonto, energia roczna)+inwestycja? Przecież to inwestycję a nie bieżące opłaty "kredytujemy" i to jej koszty finansowe ponosimy.

No i na koniec wniosek racjonalizatorski:
Proponuję zainteresowanych tematem o publikację na forum dla jakich wartości jakie wyszły wyniki.

Moje:
- roczne zapotrzebowanie: 14460 kWh
- dzienne zużycie CWU: 150 l
- prąd instalacja - 11300 zł
- pompa instalacja - 42300 zł
- COP - 3
- stopa dyskontowa - 1,14%
- inflacja: 0
- cena energii I - 0,5636
- cena energii II - 0,2494
- zużycie procentowe: 20%/80%

----------


## gosciu01

Fajne narzędzie,
jeszcze jedna uwaga...
instalacja ogrzewania elektrycznego, można optymistycznie zakładać, że wytrzyma 40 lat, no może poza sterownikami, ale te są tanie. Ale pompa ciepla to już może być trzecia ..., chociaż niekoniecznie, może być też druga.

generalnie przy moich parametrach w moim arkuszu bez dyskonta, punkt przeciecia wychodził po 11-12 latach, z dyskontem po 17 latach.
... mogłoby sie z grubsza zgadzać.

Można by przyjąć, że po 20-25 latach pompa ciepła jest do wymiany ( parametr dla zaawansowanych   :Wink2:  ) i wprowadzić jeje amortyzację.
Instalacja podłogowa powinna wytrzymać do 50 lat.
przeglądy pompy ciepła to głównie uzupelnienie glikolu w DZ, wizyta serwisanta 100-300 zł raz na 2 lata.
Sterowniki w przypadku instalacji elektrycznej - amortyzacja 10-15 lat.
Sama instalacja ogrzewania elektrycznego 30-50 lat.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> 1. Wyliczenie rocznego zapotrzebowania na ciepło - jeżeli już liczymy w OZC to po prostu niech będzie pole do wpisania tej wartości w kWh. Tym bardziej, że te dane są też w projekcie budowlanym. 
> Wyliczenie "z m2" ma sens tylko - co tu wpisać? powierzchnię użytkową? ze skosami? bez skosów?


Ale OZC podaje też zapotrzebowanie odniesione do 1 m kw. powierzchni (EA)? Sprawa ew. do przemyślenia co do podawania całkowitego zapotrzebowania.




> 3. Model nie uwzględnia amortyzacji instalacji. O ile trudno oczekiwać "odpisów amortyzacyjnych" to pojawiają się wydatki na serwis, konserwację, przeglądy sprzętu a po okresie gwarancyjnym na naprawy oraz wymianę.


Tu masz rację. Dodam pozycję 'Roczne nakłady konserwacyjne'.




> 4. Nie wiem czy kwoty wpisane w pola "domyślnie" nie są zbyt "sugestywne". Mój skrupulatnie liczony koszt instalacji grzewczej wyniósł 11 tys PLN. 
> Podobnie z podziałem I/II taryfa. Na razie udaje mi się przy temp. w domu 24 st C zachować proporcję 100% w II taryfie.


Pisałem, że wartości w szarych komórkach każdy musi wpisać w odniesieniu do swoich warunków. Może nawet dobrze, że 'domyślne' wartości nie są w 100% realne - każdy pomyśli nad nimi i wpisze właściwe. Podałem je z 'czapki', gdyż sam nie mam jeszcze dokładnych danych co do mojej inwestycji.




> 5. Mam wątpliwości co do formuły "wyniku". NPV(dyskonto, energia roczna)+inwestycja? Przecież to inwestycję a nie bieżące opłaty "kredytujemy" i to jej koszty finansowe ponosimy.


Tu przychodzi z pomocą teoria wartości pieniądza w czasie. W uproszczeniu, NPV daje nam obraz o wartości przyszłych wydatków na dzień dzisiejszy. Dyskonto wszystkie przyszłe przepływy sprowadza do okresu wyjściowego.
Prosty przykład: 100 zł dziś z oprocentowaniem 10% za rok da: 100*(1+r)=100*(1+0,1)=110. Dyskonto tych przyszłych 110 zł na dziś to: 110/(1+r)=110/(1+0,1)=100.
Zainteresowanych odsyłam do google - 'stopa dyskontowa'  :Smile: 

Ogólnie, dzieki *irreality* za wnioski, dalsza dyskusja mile widziana  :Smile:

----------


## budowlany_laik

> instalacja ogrzewania elektrycznego, można optymistycznie zakładać, że wytrzyma 40 lat, no może poza sterownikami, ale te są tanie. Ale pompa ciepla to już może być trzecia ..., chociaż niekoniecznie, może być też druga.
> Można by przyjąć, że po 20-25 latach pompa ciepła jest do wymiany ( parametr dla zaawansowanych   ) i wprowadzić jeje amortyzację.
> Instalacja podłogowa powinna wytrzymać do 50 lat.
> przeglądy pompy ciepła to głównie uzupelnienie glikolu w DZ, wizyta serwisanta 100-300 zł raz na 2 lata.
> Sterowniki w przypadku instalacji elektrycznej - amortyzacja 10-15 lat.
> Sama instalacja ogrzewania elektrycznego 30-50 lat.


Masz rację.
Moje założenie było jednak takie, że jeśli z wykresu wychodzi, że pompa ciepła zwraca nam się np. po 20 latach, a tyle wynosi jej okres życia zakładany przez użytkownika (lub mniej niż 20 lat), to sprawa jest nieopłacalna ekonomicznie.
Nie wiem czy jeśli wprowadzę amortyzację określoną konkretnie w latach, to nie będzie to błąd, gdyż każdy z nas będzie miał pewnie inne zdanie co do okresu życia poszczególnych podzespołów.

*gosciu01*, dzięki za uwagi, sprawa uwzględnienia ew. amortyzacji w arkuszu i okresu życia instalacji do dalszej dyskusji.

Komórkę z rocznymi nakładami konserwacyjnymi wprowadzę do arkusza.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

a jak porównanie innych nosników energii??

----------


## mariankossy

Fajnie mozna  koszty alternatywnie dla gazu policzyc.

Wyliczyłem że pompa ciepła zwróciła by mi się po 29 latach  :big grin:  

przy kosztach jakie teraz ponosze wraz z instalacją gazową.

----------


## zbigmor

A czy te obliczenia zakładają błędy? Może to nie techniczne, ale im instalacja bardziej skomplikowana i sterowana tym początkowe efekty są gorsze od zakładanych, czyli może się okazać, że 1 lub 2 sezony opłacalność będzie niższa ze względu na wypraktykowanie właściwych ustawień oraz na poprawki drobnych błędów projektowych i wykonawczych.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> a jak porównanie innych nosników energii??


Na razie to wersja arkusza 'beta'  :Smile:  Wersja tzw. do dyskusji. Może później pokusimy się o dodanie innych źródeł zasilania.




> A czy te obliczenia zakładają błędy? Może to nie techniczne, ale im instalacja bardziej skomplikowana i sterowana tym początkowe efekty są gorsze od zakładanych, czyli może się okazać, że 1 lub 2 sezony opłacalność będzie niższa ze względu na wypraktykowanie właściwych ustawień oraz na poprawki drobnych błędów projektowych i wykonawczych.


Arkusz, jak inne programy wykorzystujące matematykę do obliczeń, jest teoretyczny. Tak jak np. OZC jest programem czysto teoretycznym, którego praktyka weryfikuje z czasem. Tak jest i tu.
Myśle jednak, że to o czym piszesz, będzie miało miejsce zarówno w przypadku jednej jak i drugiej instalacji - nauka sterowania oraz pierwszy sezon wygrzania domu.
Poza tym okres nauki sterowania instalacją przez każdego użytkownika jest inny - ujęcie tego w arkusz byłoby (chyba) wprowadzające w błąd. Sam piszesz: "1 lub 2 sezony"  :Smile: 

------------------

Dzięki wszystkim za uwagi, dawajcie dalej  :Smile:  Na pewno wprowadzę do arkusza wydatki na konserwację instalacji. Jej wielkość każdy dopasuje sobie sam.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał Bobek_Budowniczy
> 
> a jak porównanie innych nosników energii??
> 
> 
> Na razie to wersja arkusza 'beta'  Wersja tzw. do dyskusji. Może później pokusimy się o dodanie innych źródeł zasilania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## budowlany_laik

Wprowadziłem możliwość dodania nakładów rocznych na konserwację, przeglądy instalacji. Wersja 2 arkusza już do ściągnięcia w początkowym poście  :Smile:

----------


## gosciu01

w odpowiedzi dla:
budowlany_laik i zbigmor,

w sumie to ten arkusz jest narzędziem poglądowym - w sensie wielu parametrów zmiennych w czasie i nieprzewidywalnych w dniu analizy.
Błędy wykonawcze mogą być nieprzewidywalne - jak je określić ?
Budowa domu ma być zgodna z projektem, normami i sztuką budowlną.

Jednocześnie faktycznie nie przejmowałbym się amortyzacją i nie wprowadzał do arkusza.

Koszty przeglądów, jak najbardziej pożądane.

Policzenie tego i wprowadzenie opcji dla gazu jest banalnie proste, należałoby dodać jedną kolumnę i nie zapomnieć o kotłach kondensacyjnych ( te słynne sprawności 109%   :Wink2:   - też wprowadzić komórkę do wprowadzania tego faktora ).
Aczkolwiek wymaga pracy i uprzejmości autora.
 :big tongue:

----------


## budowlany_laik

> należałoby dodać jedną kolumnę i nie zapomnieć o kotłach kondensacyjnych ( te słynne sprawności 109%    - też wprowadzić komórkę do wprowadzania tego faktora ).
> Aczkolwiek wymaga pracy i uprzejmości autora.


Śmiało do roboty  :Smile:  Załączam BEZPŁATNĄ zgodę na dokonanie zmian w arkuszu  :Smile:  Nie jest opatentowany  :Smile: 

Na serio - dobrze byłoby ujrzeć na wykresie inne źródła zasilania (szczególnie gaz, bo jest bezobsługowy - co innego już z ekogroszkiem, pelletami itp.). Może w wolnej chwili wprowadzę je, ale zachęcam Was do tego samego. Przecież wspólnie dochodzimy do jakichś tam wniosków.

----------


## irreality

> co innego już z ekogroszkiem, pelletami itp.


Też można policzyć - dodać kolumnę "ile zarabiasz / godzinę" a obok "ile godzin miesięcznie przeznaczysz na zamawianie i rozładunek opału, dokładanie opału, czyszczenie pieca"   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzychos

Obliczenia w tym arkuszu dla prądu mają pewną istotną wadę, ceny przyjęte do porównania są cenami obowiązującymi obecnie. Wiadomo, że na przestrzeni 20-30 lat ceny prądu będą się zmieniać. Ta uwaga dotyczy również gazu czy węgla które niektórzy z resztą proponują również ująć w tym arkuszu obliczeniowym.

Osobiście uważam, że upowszechnienie się samochodów z silnikami elektrycznymi spowoduje wzrost cen energii elektrycznej, co nastąpi pewnie w ciągu 15 lat.

W sprawie ogrzewania domu to raczej przez okres używania go przez 30-40 lat nastawiłbym się na dwu lub trzy krotną przeróbkę źródła dostarczania energii do ogrzewania domu. Ceny gazu, prądu, węgla będą się zmieniać na przestrzni lat a dodatkowo zmienia się taż technika i raczej trzeba będzie jeszcze wydać jakieś pieniądze na modernizację instalacji C.O. i kotłowni. 

Mój ojciec na początku miał piec węglowy, następnie jak doprowadzono gaz polski piec gazowy, cztery lata temu zmienił na miałowy i jak zobaczył u mnie Junkersa z kondensatem to zapowiedział, że kiedyś też sobie taki zamontuje.

----------


## gawel

Arkusz fajny u mnie wyszło że PC zwróci się po 20 latach to powiem szkoda sobie d..  zawracać. Grzeje konwektorkami i jest ok   :Wink2:

----------


## gosciu01

> Obliczenia w tym arkuszu dla prądu mają pewną istotną wadę, ceny przyjęte do porównania są cenami obowiązującymi obecnie. Wiadomo, że na przestrzeni 20-30 lat ceny prądu będą się zmieniać. Ta uwaga dotyczy również gazu czy węgla które niektórzy z resztą proponują również ująć w tym arkuszu obliczeniowym.


Rzecz wtym, że masz w pełni rację!
Tylko co z tym proponujesz zrobić? Poczekać 20-30 lat, aż się wyklaruje sytuacja?

Decyzję trzeba podjąć teraz. I co, lepiej rzucać kostką, czy ciągnąć zapałki?
Zmiany cen mogą mieć na przestrzeni lat charakter liniowy, bądź wykładniczy.
Jak je obserwuję na przestrzeni ok. 15 lat, to nie popełnimy dużego błędu jeśli przyjmiemy wzrost liniowy. Ceny gazu rosną nieco szybciej niż prądu. Wegla nie obserwuję.

Co możemy zrobić dalej?
Nie znam lepszej metody jak aproksymować te trendy na kolejne okresy.
Ponadto trzeba jeszcze zbudować narzędzie, ktore nigdy nie będzie doskonałe.
Sam do pewnych przybliżeń dochodziłem baaardzo długo*, a autor tego prostego narzędzia zrobił to: 
primo.
za darmo,
secundo.
w miarę dobrze,
tercio.
pozwolił m.in. Tobie wprowadzić własne udoskonalenia.

Pozwolę sobie na tezę, że cokolwiek ( rozsądnie ) nie zaproponujesz, to ten punkt przecięcia przesunie się o 10-15%. Czyli np. z 20 lat zwrotu na 18, bądź 22. Dla mnie jest to wystarczająca informacja do podjęcia decyzji.
Rownież gdyby to było 6-8 lat.
Bo, z wyłączeniem jakiejś wojny ( ale wtedy to i tak kaplica ) ceny nie zmienią się raczej drastycznie --> Urząd Regulacji ...

*
jeśli chcesz to zrobić dokładnie, to oprócz tego co już jest w proponowanym arkuszu i wyznaczenia funkcji trendu uwzględnij takie czynniki jak ( przynajmniej ja tak zrobiłem ):

Projekty i przyłącza
Energia elektryczna do obsługi  CO i kotła
Przegląd komina
Przegląd instalacji gazowej
Amortyzacja (cena instalacji podzielona przez okres eksploatacji)
Abonament
Przegląd kotła,
Inne wydatki (poważne remonty, etc)
Koszty zmienne (koszty paliwa z uwzględnieniem sprawności)
Cena nośnika energii (za właściwą jednostkę)
Cena nośnika energii (kwh)
Sprawność wytwarzania ciepła deklarowana  w procentach (kocioł)
Cena nośnika energii (kwh) z uwzględnieniem sprawności kotła
Sprawność wytwarzania ciepła  z uwzględnieniem starzenia
Cena nośnika energii (kwh) z uwzględnieniem starzenia kotła
Sprawność transportu ciepła  w procentach (instalacja grzewcza)
Cena nośnika energii (kwh) z uwzględnieniem sprawności instalacji
Zapotrzebowanie roczne na co+cwu w megawatogodzinach
Koszt nośników energii
Koszt nośników energii razem z kosztami stałymi
Efektywna cena 1kWh (z uwzględnieniem wszystkich kosztów)

----------


## klimaw

No dobra teoretycy.  :big grin:  
Wkładam kij w mrowisko.  :Roll:  
A może tak porównamy teorię z praktyką?
Na początek dla zachęcenia mała próbka , bez żadnych komentarzy.  :Wink2:  
Mój dom 122m2 pu-parterowy.
PC mam od sierpnia 2008.
Firma instalująca PC wyliczyła na podstawie KAN-OZC roczne zapotrzebowanie na:
CO---15054kWh
CWU--3650kWh
Razem 18704kWh.
W ciągu pierwszego roku ( od 01.11.2008 do 31.10.2009 ) moja PC zużyła 3300 kWh energii elektrycznej.
Kto wyciągnie jakieś wnioski?   :big grin:   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

*klimaw*

schowaj chociaz swoja strone www....  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

Co to za inteligentna pompa musi być, że wie, na prądzie z jakiej taryfy pracuje i od tego uzależnia COP.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Poczytaj w wolnej chwili: LINK

----------


## Arturo72

> No to jestem delikatnie zszokowany, że takie rachunki da się wykręcić. W takim razie ma to sens.
> Jak masz zrobioną podłogówkę? jakaś specjalna wylewka? w jakiej butli trzymasz cwu? jak długo ta woda np po godzinie 16 jest zdatna do kąpieli?
> 
> btw. czy przy pompie ciepła każde pomieszczenie musi mieć podłogówkę (takie teorie gdzieś słyszałem) - mam tu na myśli głównie spiżarnie, gdyż wolałbym ją po prostu dobrze zaizolować - bez ogrzewania. 
> 
> Jak się te rachunki za co+cwu przedstawiają w porównaniu za rachunki RTV+AGD?
> Jakie masz u siebie ceny za I i II taryfę?
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.


To nie żadna magia  :smile:  
Rachunki za ogrzewanie to nic innego jak dostarczenie tyle energii cieplnej do domu ile on sam potrzebuje czyli im mniejsze ma zapotrzebowanie tym mniejsze rachunki a pompa dzięki COP pomaga je zmniejszyć,stawiam ok.3 razy czyli COP3  :smile: 
Oczywiście,że pompa ciepła posiada najwyższą sprawność przy jak najniższej temp.zasilania czyli podlogowka jest tutaj bardzo wskazana a grzejniki są be nie tylko ze względu na wysoką temp. zasilania ale również z uwagi na niski komfort uzytkowania jak też przez walory estetyczne. 
Zasobnik mam 300l grzany do 46st.C i na 3 osoby i wannę jest wystarczajacy i cieplej wody nigdy nie zabrakło.

Nie wiem jakie są obecnie ceny w taryfie G12W ale kiedyś było to ok.0,30 I 0,60 a w grosze nie wnikam. Ważne w tej taryfie jest to że całe weekendy to tani prąd a wiadomo,że wtedy najwięcej się go zuzywa jeśli chodzi o RTV i AGD

----------


## Arturo72

> Co to za inteligentna pompa musi być, że wie, na prądzie z jakiej taryfy pracuje i od tego uzależnia COP.


Do mnie  ? Sterownik pompy taką ma możliwość programowania czasowego a copy i inne sropy mnie nie interesują.

----------


## Kaizen

> Poczytaj w wolnej chwili: LINK


A co to ma do taryfy?

----------


## JTKirk

> 7m3 miesięcznie wody ogrzanej do 55*. Ładny wynik. Większość gospodarstw domowych zadowala się ilością ok. 1/3
> Faktycznie takie zużycie może nadać sens korzystaniu z pompy ciepła.


zużycie ZWU i CWU to tak indywidualna sprawa, że nie warto na ten temat dyskutować....ja zużywam dużo więcej ZWU niż Arturo..nie napiszę ile, bo się zacznie  :big tongue:

----------


## ktemk

> zużycie ZWU i CWU to tak indywidualna sprawa, że nie warto na ten temat dyskutować....ja zużywam dużo więcej ZWU niż Arturo..nie napiszę ile, bo się zacznie


Dawaj wal kawe na ławe  :big grin:

----------


## muchenz

> A co to ma do taryfy?


To, że w styczniu w dziennej masz średnio COP większy 0.5, a w kwietniu o 1 - chyba logiczne.

----------


## Arturo72

> To, że w styczniu w dziennej masz średnio COP większy 0.5, a w kwietniu o 1 - chyba logiczne.


Od czego,kogo i co w związku z tym  ?

----------


## Kaizen

> To, że w styczniu w dziennej masz średnio COP większy 0.5, a w kwietniu o 1 - chyba logiczne.


COP w danej chwili mam takie same, niezależnie od taryfy.

----------


## surgi22

Niekoniecznie Kaizen różnica w temp . dzień/ noc  daje Ci różny COP.

----------


## miloszenko

> Niekoniecznie Kaizen różnica w temp . dzień/ noc  daje Ci różny COP.


No dobrze, ale ile jest tych nocy kiedy COP jest wyraźnie lepszy w dzień (czyli noc poniżej -5) żeby zniwelowało to droższa kWh w dzień?

----------


## surgi22

> No dobrze, ale ile jest tych nocy kiedy COP jest wyraźnie lepszy w dzień (czyli noc poniżej -5) żeby zniwelowało to droższa kWh w dzień?


Czytaj kolego ze zrozumieniem. Kaizen napisał że ma* COP* taki sam niezależnie od taryfy. W/g niego nie ma znaczenia czy jest -5C  czy + 2C.

----------


## Kaizen

> No dobrze, ale ile jest tych nocy kiedy COP jest wyraźnie lepszy w dzień (czyli noc poniżej -5) żeby zniwelowało to droższa kWh w dzień?


Mi nie o to chodzi. Jakoś nie mieści mi się w głowie, że pompa poznaje, jak odpalam przy wilgotności X temperaturze Y czy mam G12 czy G11 i inny COP serwuje.

----------


## surgi22

A gdzie ktoś coś takiego napisał ?

----------

